

Show HN: How I learned Javascript in 7 days - nclx
http://nclx.ghost.io/learn-javascript-in-7-days/

======
pedalpete
Great to read that you're excited about your progress on CodeAcademy nick, but
you've just started learning javascript. I just took a look at the lessons in
the CodeAcademy Javascript course you took, and though it may be a great
course, there is still a lot of Javascript yet to learn. So realize that
you're just at the beginning, not at the end.

~~~
nclx
Haha, yes of course, i know. The tile was a bit ironic. But still it's a great
start i think.

